# Help moving to Phillipines



## Loveeveryone (Sep 9, 2019)

I am highly considering moving to the Philippines. Sometime this year I am a single male. That has never been married with no children. I am on a fixed income also. If when I travel there I like it. I plan on applying for a two or six month extension. I am moving there to retire and hopefully meet. A loving woman and get married. I do not plan on rushing anything. If I meet someone special while I am there on a six month extension. If we decided to get married before the extension is up. Would I be required to leave. Than come back or since we filed the paperwork to get married. Would I be allowed to stay since I would be marrieing. Than living there thank you for whatever information you could provide.


----------



## Rwestgate (Jan 29, 2019)

Have you ever been there? Which part of the Philippines are you interested in? Are you interested in traveling around or staying in a single location? 

Meeting and marrying someone you have yet to meet in a country you've never been to, do not know if you like within 6 months seems like rushing it to me. 

There are a variety of great places to go, the people are charming, the women are beautiful but not all places are good, not all the women are the sweet things they appear to be. 

Consider visiting, meeting one or more ladies, gauge compatibility, return home and think on it, then if you have settled on a particular girl, correspond, skype, chat, visit her again, meet her family see what their expectations are. You will be happier, she will be happier there is not need to rush. You wouldn't do it in the states, why plan to do it there ?


----------



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

hey loveeveryone

Be careful since you have never been to the Philippines before. Choose wisely in a woman. You are better off finding a lady that has no family ties. Most Filipino ladies will expect you to support their families also. Since you are on a fixed income it is important you don't get caught up in this mess.

Good luck.

Just giving you some good advice.

art


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Loveeveryone, it sounds like you're serious so here's a link to a Philippine Consulate near you just click on your state and it will take you to the consulate that works with your state it appears you might end up using the Philippine Consulate out of NY city. Embassy of the Philippines - Consulate Finder Map

NY City Consulate link Embassy of the Philippines - Home

Best to get all the information you'll be needing now and this includes verifying any documents through the Philippine Consulate you don't want to do that from the Philippines. Have you had any military experience then you could go another route an SRRV Visa real affordable if not you'll end up on a marriage Visa or 13a. 

Example of the documents I used from the Chicago Philippine Consulate (the 5 consulates in the US don't appear to have standardized documents) but this link could give a general idea of what you'll need. Example only for a 13a http://www.chicagopcg.com/forms/immigrant visa form.pdf


----------



## Tim_L (Jul 14, 2018)

Loveeveryone said:


> I do not plan on rushing anything. If I meet someone special while I am there on a six month extension. If we decided to get married before the extension is up. Would I be required to leave.


Finding and marrying within 6 months of being here certainly sounds like rushing to me. In any event, current law allows for a total stay of 36 months before you have to leave and re-enter. You are allowed 2 six month extensions in a 36 month period.
There simply is no reason to have to marry anyone to stay here and doing so can and most likely will hurt more then help your situation.

Having said that, I would NOT make any life altering moves whatsoever for at least one year of coming here. Give yourself time and if you find the right person, so be it. If not, keep looking. Plenty to choose from here. Also, I would always leave myself an out especially if you’re on a fixed income. Keep enough money for a quick exit and/or to cover any medical expenses while here. 

The most important thing that you can do for yourself before coming here is to become a knowledge sponge about the Philippines. Read as much as possible from as many sources as you can find. Knowledge is power, especially with life here. 

Good luck!


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

And try not to marry the first girl that smiles at you.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Hey Loveeveryone, welcome to the forum, I'm sure you will enjoy and learn from those living in and loving PH. Some wise info and suggestions from fellow members and particularly Tim's response,,,, well, as this is your first post and a great place to start. I did look at your profile but as always, our profiles tell little and less, perhaps you could introduce yourself with regards to origin etc.

As suggested you can stay here for 3 years before having to leave the country only to return the next day and start again depending on your nationality, most if not all first world countries secure the 3 year rule and so no rush, fools rush in etc. Could I suggest that as a possible first timer to PH. you simply rock up and avail the 30 day free visa, very easily extended time and again. I 100% agree with Tim to do yourself the decency of research and more research and yes do it again, be a sponge, it is certainly not a simple decision to move to another country nor the bigger decision to marry yourself off in the first 6 or 12 months, big and nasty mistake most times. Other visa options are available as M.C.A. has suggested aside from 13A's. Funds? SRIV is also available, depending on what one is trying to secure.

From a personal observation the Philippines for me was never a retirement destination, great country and people that have their foibles no different to other countries. After a couple of 6 month working stints in PH. I did meet my better half on my first working bee there,,,,,,,, plenty of others to boot but always went back to my now partner and eventually committed, that was 7 or 8 years ago, still together, still committed and on reflection either chose well or was very lucky and now extremely happy and content to live in this country.

The country? Poor but beautiful (don't worry the oligarchy works here too as does corruption). The people, beautiful, friendly, extremely resourceful, family first. Then scammers, opportunists, an archaic and frustrating business practice compared to what one is used to in a developed/first world country.
My and others choice. Most here learn't through hard knocks, boots on the ground (winner) reveals all to your/our needs/share.

Slowly, slowly we plan a holiday within our own country and slower still to an overseas/international destination and turtle crawl to achieve an acceptable and amenable retirement within what we know or an alien location, throwing love/lust into that equation while making such a decision is fraught with danger.
Enough for now, do your research, ask away and at times you may not like what you hear but the members here offer info and advice based on their experiences, some 20/30 or more years living in PH.

Welcome aboard and please contribute.
BTW Gary offers wise words.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Loveeveryone (Sep 9, 2019)

This is my second post. I want to thank the people who answered my first post. I learned a lot from your answers. I plan on now going there on the 30 day Visa. Than if I like it getting extension's. I plan on staying in Cebu City or Macatan. I do not drink alcohol or do drugs. I am single never been married with no children. I am used to living a basic life. Living there I believe will be what I need at this stage of my life. I have lived all over the U.S Puerto Rico Hawaii and even the United virgin Islands. If I come there for the first time how much money should I bring. Can you give me three or five different amounts. If I plan on staying somewhere. That will charge me around one hundred to one hundred fifty dollars. A month for rent. Besides my id social security card birth certificate. What other documents will I need. I receive social security disability also. How hard will it be to get it transferred to there. Are there any expat clubs or groups there. That meet often and help new and old expats. Since I know I can't trust everyone there. Some people will try to take advantage of a foreigner. That might not know the local prices. Thank you in advance.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Loveeveryone said:


> This is my second post. I want to thank the people who answered my first post. I learned a lot from your answers. I plan on now going there on the 30 day Visa. Than if I like it getting extension's. I plan on staying in Cebu City or Macatan. I do not drink alcohol or do drugs. I am single never been married with no children. I am used to living a basic life. Living there I believe will be what I need at this stage of my life. I have lived all over the U.S Puerto Rico Hawaii and even the United virgin Islands. If I come there for the first time how much money should I bring. Can you give me three or five different amounts. If I plan on staying somewhere. That will charge me around one hundred to one hundred fifty dollars. A month for rent. Besides my id social security card birth certificate. What other documents will I need. I receive social security disability also. How hard will it be to get it transferred to there. Are there any expat clubs or groups there. That meet often and help new and old expats. Since I know I can't trust everyone there. Some people will try to take advantage of a foreigner. That might not know the local prices. Thank you in advance.


I'd bring a Police Records Check the Immigration forms list it as a Police Clearance it will cost you from $10 - 25 from your home state.

Here's a map Directory of Transactions of the Philippine Bureau of Immigration Satellite Offices It appears one office can handle all your Immigration services the CEBU IMMIGRATION DISTRICT OFFICE
ACO: JOEL M. VALENCIA
Office Hours: 8:00 am - 6:30 pm (Cut-off Time 3:00pm)
Direct Line(s): (032) 345-6441
Facsimile Numbers: (032) 345- 6441
E-mail Addresses: [email protected]
Office Address 2nd Level J Centre Mall, A.S. Fortuna Street
Bakilid, Mandaue City, Cebu 6014


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

Gary D said:


> And try not to marry the first girl that smiles at you.


You wouldn't make it out of the airport.


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

Loveeveryone said:


> .....If I come there for the first time how much money should I bring. Can you give me three or five different amounts. If I plan on staying somewhere. That will charge me around one hundred to one hundred fifty dollars. A month for rent. ....


How much it costs to live here greatly depends on the lifestyle you want to have. Many Filipinos live on 20k p about $US 400 a month.

I really doubt if an expat could do that until they had been here a couple of years and really learned how to live a local lifestyle.

You see lots of posts and youtube video's on living on $US 1000 a month. I would consider that about the absolute least that an expat could live here for monthly expenses. Even that would be a very basic lifestyle and would by necessity be outside of a major city.

At the top end you can really spend as much as you want, lots of apartments and houses advertised for over 200k p a month, about $US 4,000. You can spend 4 to 6 k p ($100 to 150) on a high end meal. 

To live on 50k p a month ($1000) you would be looking at something like

Rent, basic one bedroom shared kitchen, CR(bathroom) and common areas, no Ac somewhere between 5 to 10 k p a month. Electricity may be extra.

Meals about 500 p a day unless you did a lot of your own cooking so another 15k p a month.

Transportation, phone, laundry etc would soon take up another 10 k p a month.

That would leave a little for things like medical insurance, visa costs etc.

This would be a very basic lifestyle in a rural area with no amenities or much in the way of recreational opportunities.

In Manila, staying at an SM apartment block, living a reasonable lifestyle, cooking one meal a day, eating out for the other ( I only eat 2 large meals a day usually) having a life with entertainment and some travel I averaged about 125 k p a month plus my annual costs like visa renewal, annual trip home, eye glass replacement, health insurance.


----------



## HondaGuy (Aug 6, 2012)

There are several Youtube channels that talk about how much it costs to live in the Philippines.

Bud Brown lives in Dumaguete and usually posts every day or two with things happening there and he has some videos about cost of living.
Reekay at Life Beyond The Sea lives in Vietnam now but lived in the Philippines for ~6 years and has a lot of videos talking about living in the Philippines and meeting women there.
He also recently did a video comparing cost of living in Vietnam vs the Philippines which I think would be worth your while to watch.

I dont have anything to do with either of them, I just like watching their videos and they both have a good outlook on life and reasonable advice to give.

Good luck!


----------



## hogrider (May 25, 2010)

Gary D said:


> And try not to marry the first girl that smiles at you.


Good advice, but sometimes easier said than done. OMG they are so beautiful.


----------



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

Good advice, but sometimes easier said than done. OMG they are so beautiful.

Don't get fooled by their beauty. I have had experience with them. Most want your money. They will do most anything to get it. then they will give the money to their families. All the dating sites I have been on the girls will stop talking to you if you don't send money to them. 

art


----------



## Tiz (Jan 23, 2016)

Manitoba said:


> In Manila, staying at an SM apartment block, living a reasonable lifestyle, cooking one meal a day, eating out for the other ( I only eat 2 large meals a day usually) having a life with entertainment and some travel I averaged about 125 k p a month plus my annual costs like visa renewal, annual trip home, eye glass replacement, health insurance.


I'm in BGC, and my expenses pretty much match that of Manitoba.

I'm also supporting a local lass that moved in with me (over 4 years ago, but no way am I getting married after such a short time...)

I contribute a small amount to the upkeep of her parents, but so too do 3 of their other children.




Loveeveryone said:


> I am highly considering moving to the Philippines. Sometime this year I am a single male. That has never been married with no children. I am on a fixed income also. If when I travel there I like it. I plan on applying for a two or six month extension. I am moving there to retire and hopefully meet. A loving woman and get married.


I don't know why you would be rushing to get married. You've been lucky enough to avoid it so far...

BTW: You didn't mention your age or what exactly is your disability? 
There are lots of areas that would be difficult to live if you are confined to a wheel chair for instance.


----------



## hogrider (May 25, 2010)

greenstreak1946 said:


> Good advice, but sometimes easier said than done. OMG they are so beautiful.
> 
> Don't get fooled by their beauty. I have had experience with them. Most want your money. They will do most anything to get it. then they will give the money to their families. All the dating sites I have been on the girls will stop talking to you if you don't send money to them.
> 
> art


So I've heard. I have never been on a dating site, so have no first hand experience.


----------



## alan-in-mexicali (Apr 26, 2018)

LOVEEVERYONE
FIRST.. I have two close friends who went to live and retire in PH... and got married to "local" girls... the girls made life miserable AFTER the marriage until "A"A took them to the good old USA... and within two years were divorced… My friends "sponsored" their wives' - WITHOUT reading the obligations they agreed to when signing the Immigration Application....to paraphrase..."YOU are obligated to support your visa recipient for 10 years! Get a divorce in two years and then pay 8 years of FULL SUPPORT! One of the wives did a trip on her "beloved husband" and opened credit cards in HIS name which he knoew nothing about... left him with over $100,000 in credit card debt!
ADVICE: Check out Costa Rico BEFORE you rush of to PH... minimum income to get residence visa is US$1,000... EXCELENT and very cheap healthcare....CHECK IT OT!!!


----------



## Pinot (Jul 17, 2016)

The Phils are pretty similar to Thailand (where I'm from) when it comes to women. It takes a while (think years) to make a good decision on who you want to spend your life with. You just don't have the experience to make a good decision. Date. Live alone. Find a place you want to live first. Get to know lots of women. Online dating works. There are so many desperate women who are just terrible choices that will eat a newbie alive, that you have to extremely cautious. Good luck...you'll need it.


----------



## Robby5boy (Sep 5, 2019)

*Fools rush in? Nah*

Hi. While many here couch what they write as advice I see it more as opinion.... but after living here almost three years and marrying someone I met online (and of course much younger) I can tell you that taking your time is essential. That said, my wife and I courted day and night via internet for 6 months before we even met. Then after 3 months together I knew. BUT I can also tell you I have met many guys here who painted themselves into a corner and got "taken" (imo willingly) for a "ride". Lots of tears and heartbreak. In my case I was lucky in meeting the absolute "one" with strong character and depth of feeling. READ THIS: She never asked for anything even once. I sent her a book (The Alchemist) and she cried as though it was the most beautiful gift she ever received (cuz it might have been!). 

I say again: She never once ever asked me for a thing!

We are very much in real love. This is not the first time at the rodeo for this cowboy but its definitely the last.

There is a lot that different than (I assume) North America and it would be wise to try the place out first. In my case I lived in Panama for 11 years before here (Iloilo) and was already acclimated. The people are amazing - but overall if you need logic or accountability to not go crazy - that's not here. That's my experience and my resultant opinion. 

Your mileage may vary. Good luck! 

PS Yesterday I had my BP and pulse checked. Im 72 and when things come back as rock solid normal as they did I can only conclude - Im relaxed and happy!


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Robby5boy said:


> Hi. While many here couch what they write as advice I see it more as opinion.... but after living here almost three years and marrying someone I met online (and of course much younger) I can tell you that taking your time is essential. That said, my wife and I courted day and night via internet for 6 months before we even met. Then after 3 months together I knew. BUT I can also tell you I have met many guys here who painted themselves into a corner and got "taken" (imo willingly) for a "ride". Lots of tears and heartbreak. In my case I was lucky in meeting the absolute "one" with strong character and depth of feeling. READ THIS: She never asked for anything even once. I sent her a book (The Alchemist) and she cried as though it was the most beautiful gift she ever received (cuz it might have been!).
> 
> I say again: She never once ever asked me for a thing!
> 
> ...


Welcome to the forum Robby and so do you still live in iloilo? Or much further south... and good on your blood pressure and hope to hear more from you.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

M.C.A. said:


> Welcome to the forum Robby and so do you still live in iloilo? Or much further south... and good on your blood pressure and hope to hear more from you.


hmmmm


----------



## Robby5boy (Sep 5, 2019)

So i get a welcome to the forum which then induces someone to write “hmmmm”?! 

Yes we are still in Iloilo. Hmmm aside - Thank you for the welcome.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Robby5boy said:


> So i get a welcome to the forum which then induces someone to write “hmmmm”?!
> 
> Yes we are still in Iloilo. Hmmm aside - Thank you for the welcome.


Lefties doesn't live in the Philippines so I guess he doesn't have a lot to say on the subject.


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

Robby5boy said:


> ....She never once ever asked me for a thing!
> 
> .....


Any girls I am chatting with on a dating site get blocked if they ask for money, especially true in the initial contacts. It is not unusual to be asked within the first 2 or 3 messages from her. I don't reply or say anything just block them right away.


----------



## Loveeveryone (Sep 9, 2019)

I am in the process of getting my passport. Than researching where I will be living. Than buying my ticket. I plan on traveling in six months. There is a place by Cebu City right next to it. That is alot cheaper but you have to take a ferry there. I heard that at some times the traffic can be bad. I might try staying there. I plan on trying to find rent of one hundred to one hundred and fifty U.S dollars. I am single never married with no kids. I do not drink alcohol or do drugs. I say this to say. That I believe that I can make it there. I do not want to look for women on a dating site. Before I get there because you never know. If you are talking to a real woman or even a man. I do not want to pay to talk to someone either. It could be a scammer. Any free dating sites that worked for you? I also heard that it is not a good place to start a business. I have a couple of ideas. That I have been working on here. In the expat community there are there places. Where expats come together to discuss or help each other . To maybe consider if a person's business plan is worthwhile. Since I am not a citizen there. Would I have to find a local person there. To start up the business with? How easy is it to get extension's to stay there longer? What things should I bring with me. That I can't find there or will be expensive if bought there. Thank you for whatever advice you can give.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Immigration struggles*



Loveeveryone said:


> I am in the process of getting my passport. Than researching where I will be living. Than buying my ticket. I plan on traveling in six months. There is a place by Cebu City right next to it. That is alot cheaper but you have to take a ferry there. I heard that at some times the traffic can be bad. I might try staying there. I plan on trying to find rent of one hundred to one hundred and fifty U.S dollars. I am single never married with no kids. I do not drink alcohol or do drugs. I say this to say. That I believe that I can make it there. I do not want to look for women on a dating site. Before I get there because you never know. If you are talking to a real woman or even a man. I do not want to pay to talk to someone either. It could be a scammer. Any free dating sites that worked for you? I also heard that it is not a good place to start a business. I have a couple of ideas. That I have been working on here. In the expat community there are there places. Where expats come together to discuss or help each other . To maybe consider if a person's business plan is worthwhile. Since I am not a citizen there. Would I have to find a local person there. To start up the business with? How easy is it to get extension's to stay there longer? What things should I bring with me. That I can't find there or will be expensive if bought there. Thank you for whatever advice you can give.


Welcome to the forum Loveeveryone, you're going to have a tough time living and owning a business in the Philippines on a tourist Visa you'll be deported working off a tourist Visa this includes business so you could live in the Philippines on an SRRV Visa here's a couple links, I'd worry about starting a business with anyone and like you mentioned you're single I'd hold onto that nest egg you're gonna need it.

https://pra.gov.ph

SRRV Guide: https://pra.gov.ph/wp-content/uploads/2018/03/SRRV-Info-Guide-04.14.15.pdf


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

Loveeveryone said:


> I am in the process of getting my passport. Than researching where I will be living. Than buying my ticket. I plan on traveling in six months. ....


Getting a passport? I take it that means you have no foreign travel experience?

Dating site matches can be good or bad, you have to learn to sort through them quickly. I have met some good girls on them and have come across a lot of scammers and fakes as well. Just reject the bad while continuing looking for the good ones.


You cannot work here with a tourist visa, if you want to live here then look into the SRRV with a work permit. I would not advise starting a small business as there is a lot of red tape and rules. Many of these are not enforced on a poor local trying to make a living but a rich foreigner can obviously afford to follow all or them or pay the fines.


I will guarantee that you will be asked to pay a on the spot cash no receipt fine for some transgression of a vaguely worded rule that you somehow broke. The official enforcing the rule may not be able to show it to you. It could be the rule against having too much cash in your pocket.

Being rude to an official, i.e. refusing to pay the spot fine, can be grounds for being deported.


Come here on a tourist visa, look around for 6 months at least, then pick a few general areas to look at closer look at then pick one for a 6 to 12 month trial to live before making any long term commitment.


I have been here 2 years, plus was here about 4 months before that back in 2014. I just made my first sizable financial commitment to being here, I bought a car. If necessary to leave I have trusted friends who will undertake selling it for me. I expect I will be another 2 years before I pick my final place but am also open to just an indefinite series of 6 month or so sojourns to different places.


I am just starting the process of taking a closer look at several places.


Life here can be great, it also can be an absolute disaster. The difference is in planning, research, experience and knowledge.


Finding a passable place on the internet, committing to that place sight unseen is not a high percentage shot. Reading back posts on this and similar forums then asking focused questions is a good start.

Welcome to the forum, it really can be more fun in the Philippines.


----------



## Loveeveryone (Sep 9, 2019)

If after being there for awhile. I decide to get married to a Philippino woman. Someone told me that as a American. I could only stay in the country for six months. Than I would have to leave. My question is this true or not. My other question is to get married to a woman there. It says that you have to prove that you can financially afford to live there. I know this is a hard question to answer. What is the minimum amount of money. That I would need to have in the bank to prove that. I receive 840.00 dollars ssi every month. I have no house stocks or anything like that. I have never been married with no kids. I can afford to live there but some places in the states. I can't afford to live at like New York city. My last question is can I apply for the long term visitor visa from there. If not will I have to get it from here before I travel. I forgot to ask what is the big difference. Between just traveling there on the 30 day no visa. Than just getting extensions and the six month long term stay visa. Does one offer more than the other or are they both the same. Thank you to anyone who takes. The time to answer any of these questions for me.


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

You can extend your tourist visa for up to 3 years and at the end of that time can simply fly out of the country, turn around and come back next day and start the 3 year clock again.

The SRRV is another alternative, depending on your circumstances you need to put down a security deposit in a local bank of between 1,500 to 50,000 USD.

50k is under 50 years old
20K is over 50 but no pension
10K is over 50 but with pension of 1k per month.
1500 is for select classes of people, most common is retired military from allied country.

Annual fees are 360 per year, after first year can pay 3 years at a time, if in the 1500 deposit category annual fee is $10. The higher fee is comparable with the total cost of the tourist visa extensions, benefit is pay all at once in and out in less than an hour, while tourist extensions are between 2 to 6 months apart and lots of horror stories of people taking a day or more to process.

There is no need to marry a local to get to stay longer time. I would suggest that 6 months is far too short a time to meet someone, get to know them and their culture well enough to make that sort of commitment. I am thinking it should take a year or two to be at the point where a marriage had a high probability of success.

Also remember marriage here is not just a union of one man and one woman but a merging of families as well. You both commit to the communal sharing of all wealth of both families, but since you have no family here and all the wealth, the sharing goes pretty much one way and can extend as far as 3rd or 4th cousins.

And $US800(40,000p) may appear to be a small amount here but to a local it is an upper middle class income, especially away from Manila and other cities. I have heard of shop girls earning as little as 300 p a day for a 10 to 12 hour day in the provinces. (Minimum wage laws simply ignored as they need the money.)


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*SRRV Classic*



Loveeveryone said:


> If after being there for awhile. I decide to get married to a Philippino woman. Someone told me that as a American. I could only stay in the country for six months. Than I would have to leave. My question is this true or not. My other question is to get married to a woman there. It says that you have to prove that you can financially afford to live there. I know this is a hard question to answer. What is the minimum amount of money. That I would need to have in the bank to prove that. I receive 840.00 dollars ssi every month. I have no house stocks or anything like that. I have never been married with no kids. I can afford to live there but some places in the states. I can't afford to live at like New York city. My last question is can I apply for the long term visitor visa from there. If not will I have to get it from here before I travel. I forgot to ask what is the big difference. Between just traveling there on the 30 day no visa. Than just getting extensions and the six month long term stay visa. Does one offer more than the other or are they both the same. Thank you to anyone who takes. The time to answer any of these questions for me.


You would qualify under the SRRV Classic, paragraph located on p. 5 of the guide

SRRV Classic - For *active/healty pincipal* retirees who would opt to use their Via deposti of US $10,000 or US $20,000 (50 years old and above) or US $50,000 (35 to 49 years old) to purchase condominium units or use for long term lease of house and lot (both of which are ready for occupancy.

Paragraph located on Page 11.

For Principal applicants joining under the SRRV Classic-With Pension Scheme:
1( Certificate of Retirement Benefits equivalent to US $800/mo. (Single applicant) at at least US $1000/mo. (for couple) issued by the concerned government and/or private entity.


PRA guide. https://pra.gov.ph/wp-content/uploads/2018/03/SRRV-Info-Guide-04.14.15.pdf

Marriage Visa or 13a you'd need to contact the Philippine Consulate in the US here's a consulate finder map for your region only. Embassy of the Philippines - Consulate Finder Map

Or you could ask about the 13a Immigrant Visa through Marriage at the PBI Official Facebook page they answer their messages or phone calls. https://www.facebook.com/officialbureauofimmigration


----------



## Sydneycl (May 1, 2019)

You’ve got to be careful with Thai and Philippine women


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Sydneycl said:


> You’ve got to be careful with Thai and Philippine women


Hi Syd and welcome to the forum. Could I suggest also that you need to be careful selecting a date/partner/commitment no mater the "country" whether male or female. Generalise we can and going through life especially when it involves commitment requires balls and occasionally they get lost/trampled or come out the other end unscathed.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Tiz (Jan 23, 2016)

Sydneycl said:


> You’ve got to be careful with Thai and Philippine women


Singaporean was the worse that I ever got involved with.
Thai was nearly as bad.
My Filipina is (almost) an angel by comparison ! :clap2:


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Tiz said:


> Singaporean was the worse that I ever got involved with.
> Thai was nearly as bad.
> My Filipina is (almost) an angel by comparison ! :clap2:


The country matters not, for 20 odd years I was (Thought) happily married and the same can be said for all countries and mixed persuasions, choose wisely, we all are responsible for making our own beds then cry when it doesn't work out. (guilty as charged sir) The other half also has a say but we here never hear it, generally a one sided look at a failed relationship,,,, oops have I gone off topic?
Perhaps a new thread? Doh, there are hundreds already.

Cheer, Steve.


----------



## Tiz (Jan 23, 2016)

Yes Steve,
Of course their nationalities had nothing to do with their dispositions.

“The single story creates stereotypes, and the problem with stereotypes is not that they are untrue, but that they are incomplete. They make one story become the only story.”


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Sydneycl said:


> You’ve got to be careful with Thai and Philippine women


You have to be careful when selecting/engaging a partner no matter the country/persuasion and selecting something different whether a potential lover/partner, religious belief/insecurity and all others go to the back as the OP perhaps should do, silly questions with limited or no research, Google is not boots on the ground but will offer up info and "the correct questions to ask"
Back to the OP research and do it well on google first or do yourself the decency of actually reading contributions on expat sites.

Get your passport and taste the flavours instead of dreaming.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Loveeveryone said:


> I am highly considering moving to the Philippines. Sometime this year I am a single male. That has never been married with no children. I am on a fixed income also. If when I travel there I like it. I plan on applying for a two or six month extension. I am moving there to retire and hopefully meet. A loving woman and get married. I do not plan on rushing anything. If I meet someone special while I am there on a six month extension. If we decided to get married before the extension is up. Would I be required to leave. Than come back or since we filed the paperwork to get married. Would I be allowed to stay since I would be marrieing. Than living there thank you for whatever information you could provide.


Get your passport and stop hypothesising, spend your hard earned bucks.


Cheers, Steve.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Tiz said:


> Yes Steve,
> Of course their nationalities had nothing to do with their dispositions.
> 
> “The single story creates stereotypes, and the problem with stereotypes is not that they are untrue, but that they are created incomplete. They make one story become the only story.”


Yep and that's what our macho bar mentality relates/dictates (blokes) generally a one sided story that all of us deal with daily with friends and here say, fortunately while some stories are true with supportive mates, friends and always family a pat on the back for the few prepared to bleat and are related by a hurt or even third person hiding fact for personal gain......... Get on and do it, dirty hands and a sunny disposition most times win the game.

Cheers Steve.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

,BTW get a passport and stop bleating and the some.

Cheers, Steve


----------



## SteveHiggins1962 (Nov 9, 2019)

It's best to just get over here. Don't waste time w/ penpals.
Paying for all the visa extensions is annoying but tolerable. Requirements constantly change.

Best to find a girl who has passed background check and already has a job.

Steve


----------



## Cathsmith (Mar 2, 2020)

*Cathsmith*

Most of you may know the Philippines for its friendly smiling people, a breed becoming rare in other countries, wealthy or developing. With a multicultural and ethnically diverse population, the Philippines offers a vibrant and dynamic business environment. Expats doing business in the Philippines will be operating in one of the largest markets in Southeast Asia; the country enjoys positive economic growth and has a highly skilled and educated work force. Its strategic location has made the Philippines a potential gateway for investors into the wider Asian region, and many multinational companies have offices here.


----------



## yge (Nov 23, 2019)

Philippines is a beautiful country and a nice place to retire. As for the girls? I suggest to know the person more deeply before getting into something serious


----------

